# Aldi damp detector



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

From thurs 19th march Aldi will be selling damp detectors for £9.99, get one.dennis


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I bought one last time they were around. Seem to be a decent piece of kit.

JohnW


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi John 

Could you refresh my memory on how to calibrate the damp meter, as i haven't used mine for a long time and have no instructions.

Thanks Chris


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Chris,

Set selector switch on left hand side to CAL position.
Turn the calibration wheel on right hand side until the value shows 100.
Set selector switch to TEST

JohnW


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that John, I have put new batteries in and will go check the m/h tomorrow.

Thanks again

Chris


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Sounds like a good gadget to buy to add to my collection of useful gadgets that I keep in the van. 

Julie :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I got mine yesterday, seems like a decent bit of kit, good value for money too, with a 3 year warranty, simple to use as appears to be reasonably accurate, but it is more of a comparison tool than a meter, IE wetter/dryer.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Do these work via prongs only or is there a "slide type" moisture detection?

CHEERS


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Its a 'prongs' type - just bought one

just tested all round my van adn it cam up as zero. i also tested a sponge on the drainer and that only came up mid 20's - I'm wondering if its sensitive enough to spot a problem?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Did you calibrate it correctly, IE do it in the space you want to test in, not somewhere else, as the moisture content will vary from room to room.

Kev.


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Kev_Behr said:


> Did you calibrate it correctly, IE do it in the space you want to test in, not somewhere else, as the moisture content will vary from room to room.
> 
> Kev.


ahh - I calibrated it my my sunny kitchen and then popped out to my van

I'll give it another whirl - thanks


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

I bought one yesterday but haven't opened it yet as I've been too busy playing with the other toy that I bought at Aldi's, a 10" screen notebook. 

I may have some questions on how to use the damp meter tomorrow.

Julie


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

ladyrunner said:


> Sounds like a good gadget to buy to add to my collection of useful gadgets that I keep in the van.
> 
> Julie :lol: :lol:


I have just downsized to a Triggy Tribute and dont have as much storage so filling spare bedroom with all gadgets i dont need :lol: :lol: :lol: 
rob


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The instruction are very good and very simple, they must be I had it sussed in a breath.


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

*Damp Detector from Aldi*

Bought one, after seeing this thread.

Lent it to a friend who's van had failed a damp test and he found 0% in the suspect area. Has anyone had useful results from this device or is it good only for plant watering checks? If so, information on how to make measurements would be appreciated.


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Wizzo said:


> Set selector switch on left hand side to CAL position.
> Turn the calibration wheel on right hand side until the value shows 100.
> Set selector switch to TEST


Try this inside the MH before you start testing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's imperitave that the tester is calibrated in the place it is to be used.

IE if you calibrate it in the front room of your house then test in the kitchen/bathroom, guess what it'll be very damp, and obviously vice versa.

Kev.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Kev_Behr said:


> I got mine yesterday, seems like a decent bit of kit, good value for money too, with a 3 year warranty, simple to use as appears to be reasonably accurate, but it is more of a comparison tool than a meter, IE wetter/dryer.


"appears to be reaonably accurate"

How do you know it is? Have you calibrated it against a known standard?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

time-traveller said:


> Kev_Behr said:
> 
> 
> > I got mine yesterday, seems like a decent bit of kit, good value for money too, with a 3 year warranty, simple to use as appears to be reasonably accurate, but it is more of a comparison tool than a meter, IE wetter/dryer.
> ...


If you're going to quote me, and question me in the same sentence, then nit pick part of a sentence, please have the decency and the intelligence to question the quote in full. if you have a personal gripe then perhaps a PM might be more sensible.

If you read the full post I do not remotely suggest that this is a top line quality piece of kit, my opinion was that it is more of a comparison tool than a meter, IE wetter/dryer as I have already said.

Kev.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Reduced to £3.99 in my local Aldi today.

Charlie


----------

